# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αναγόμωση μελανιών εκτυπωτη

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

καλησπέρα , τι γνωμη έχετε για τις αναγομωσεις μελανιων στους εκτυπωτες ink jet; Συμφέρει;

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα φιλε παναγιωτη εξαρτατε τον τυπο του εκτυπωτη πχ εγω εχω samsung ml-2165 και 5 κασετες και τσιπακια τα γεμισα με 65ε  για φαντασου να τα αγοραζα εξ αρχης? υπο ψιν γνησιο 40ε ημιτασιον 30ε  απλα τ=οτι ειναι μανουρα ,και πρεπει να δεις και κανενα βιντεακι στο γιουτιουμπι....

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ο εκτυπωτής είναι canon mg2450 μηπως με την αναγομωση μακροπρόθεσμα ίσως υπάρξει προβλημα με την κεφαλή (εξάρτημα)του εκτυπωτή ;

----------


## chip

ναι πιθανότατα θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με την κεφαλή, αν σε ενδιαφέρει να διατηρηθεί σε καλή κατάσταση η κεφαλή για να τυπώνεις φωτογραφίες τότε θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις τα original, αν απλά τυπώνεις έγγραφα τότε κάνε επαναγέμιση (ή imitation cartridge) και όταν θα χαλάσει η κεφαλί θα πετάξεις τον εκτυπωτή και πάλι θα έχεις κερδίσει χρήματα. Επίσης καλό είναι να παίρνεις πάντα του ίδιου κατασκευαστή μελάνια ώστε να υπάρχει συμβατότητα μεταξύ του διαλύτη που έχουν μέσα, διαφορετικά μπορεί το νέο μελάνι να μην μπορεί να διαλύσει τα υπολοίματα του παλαιού και να αρχίσει το βούλωμα....
Εγώ έχω έναν canon ι560 άλλαξα την πρώτη κεφαλή στα 6 χρόνια περίπου. Τα πρώτα 4-5 χρόνια περίπου έβαζα αυθεντικά. Έτσι κι αλλοιώς στα 6 χρόνια και με αυθεντικά μελάνια σίγουρα θα χρειάζονταν καινούρια κεφαλή! Μετά από 1 χρόνο η καινούρια κεφαλή είχε πρόβλημα στα χρωματιστά μελάνια. Την έχω ακόμη (εδώ και 5 χρόνια) και πλεον βγάζει μόνο μαύρο...

Πάντως εφόσον θέλεις φθηνές εκτυπώσεις με inkjet καλύτερα άλλη φορά να πάρεις εκτυπωτή με κεφαλή που αλλάζει κάθε φορά ώστε να την επαναγεμίζεις άφοβα...

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (03-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στον εν λόγο εκτυπωτη αλλάζει η κεφαλή;

----------


## Papas00zas

Σε όλους τους inkjet αλλάζει η κεφαλή απλά για να μη βουλώσει πρέπει να γίνεται μια εκτύπωση καθε μήνα ή δίμηνο αν κάθονται.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Απο που την παραγγελνω κ πως;

----------


## Papas00zas

Ρωτάς σε μαγαζιά με υπολογιστές ή σε εξειδικευμενα καταστήματα τύπου κεντρο μελανιού που κανουν και γεμίσματα. Θα δώσεις μοντέλο εκτυπωτή και θα σου πουν.

----------


## νεκταριοος

για δες εδω=  http://www.melania.com.gr/gemisma-melanion-toner.php http://www.refink.gr/ http://www.euro-jet.gr/  :Smile:

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (17-02-16)

----------


## chip

το αλλάζει η κεφαλή είναι λίγο σχετικό.
Είναι εκείνοι οι εκτυπωτές που το cartridge μελανιού είναι και κεφαλή μαζί και κάθε αλλαγή αυθεντικού μελανιού είναι και αλλαγή κεφαλής.
και είναι και αυτοί που το cartridge του μελανιού είναι ένα δοχείο με μελάνι και δεν περιέχει κεφαλή. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ναι μπορεί να αλλάξει η κεφαλή αν βουλώσει όμως η κεφαλή έχει περίπου όσο ένα εκτυπωτής (πχ 90 ευρώ η κεφαλή 100 ο εκτυπωτής) και αν υπολογίσεις οτι πέρνωντας εκτυπωτή παίρνεις και μελάνια είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι δεν συμφέρει να πάρει κάποιος κεφαλή αλλά συμφέρει να πετάξει τον εκτυπωτή και να πάρει καινούριο. (φυσικά υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις...)

----------


## Papas00zas

Όχι πάντα....Και μιλάω για την περίπτωση που το μελάνι βγαίνει μόνο αυτό να αλλαχθεί.Την άλλη που μελάνι και κεφαλή είναι μαζί την ακούω πρώτη φορά.

----------


## SAKIS.T

Εγω εχω χαλασει απο 2 εκτυπωτες canon τις κεφαλες τους με  την αναγόμωση, περίπου 1,5 με 2,5 χρονια κρατάνε με πολυ χρήση , και οι ποιότητα των χρωματων δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο για φωτογραφίες. 
Δεν συμφέρει να παρεις κεφαλη αν χαλάσει(εκτος και αν ειναι ακριβος)  το κοστος ειναι το 60 με 80% του εκτυπωτή οπότε μετα τον πετάς δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες.
Υπαρχουν κατι βιντεακια  στο youtube  με καθαρισμό της κεφαλής με μεγαλες πιθανότητες να την σώσεις αλλα δεν τα εχω δοκιμάσει.
βέβαια θα γλυτώσεις χρήματα σίγουρα για την αγορα νεου αν κανεις αναγόμωση , απο την αλλη δεν μπορώ ομως να σου πω με βεβαιότητα το διάστημα αντοχής του εκτυπωτή με τα γνησια μελάνια.

----------


## SAKIS.T

> Όχι πάντα....Και μιλάω για την περίπτωση που το μελάνι βγαίνει μόνο αυτό να αλλαχθεί.Την άλλη που μελάνι και κεφαλή είναι μαζί την ακούω πρώτη φορά.


HP αυτον εχω τωρα κεφαλή και μελάνη μαζι και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος δεν νομιζω να ξαναπαω σε κατι διαφορετικό.

----------

